# How does a SA gathering work?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

What do you guys do and talk about? Is it very awkward? I can just imagine a bunch of nervous people sitting around afraid to speak lol


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually post for a few days here, disappear for a few months, rinse and repeat. But, yeah, I've always found this board to be somewhat ironic. Granted, the people attending these events have more than likely found something that brings their SA to managable levels, be it medication or some sort of meditation or holistic approach, but I suspect the underlying cause is still present and does affect the mood. Then again, there's probably something about just knowing that everyone else there is a little 'off' that makes one feel more at home.

Personally, I feed off of others' neurosis. So I'd probably be a wreck 20 minutes into one of these things, having already sensed the anxious vibe. I'd like to read some comments from a few people who have participated, though.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I personally found it awkward and disappointing (mainly because I expected myself to be a little bit more talkative but ended up acting all wrong due to unexpected anxiety :hide), but apparently everyone else had fun to an extent. Or so I assumed. :stu

What we did? We played sports, we ate, and we indulged in top-secret gossips regarding several members of this forum. Bwahahaha. :b

And then everything just went downhill. Damn.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I can't imagine going along to such an event. It would feel too strange and perhaps a little forced as well.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

it would be nice if people who've met in real life would share their experience for other people who may plan gatherings later on


> I personally found it awkward and disappointing (mainly because I expected myself to be a little bit more talkative but ended up acting all wrong due to unexpected anxiety ), but apparently everyone else had fun to an extent. Or so I assumed.
> 
> What we did? We played sports, we ate, and we indulged in top-secret gossips regarding several members of this forum. Bwahahaha.


Did you guys became friends, or kept in contact frequently afterwards, or kind of just dissappeared and went your own way


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the very 1st SAS gathering in April of 2003, Cleveland, Ohio.

Some of us met at the bar in the hotel we were staying at. I'm sitting in the bar, in the middle of the afternoon, with a beer, anxiously awaiting someone to show up. A guy comes in and sits around the corner of the bar from me. After a while, a woman comes in and sits 1 stool away. I'm thinking that She's about the right age for the lady that set the whole thing up but I'm not sure. If I say something and it's not her, will she think that I'm trying to pick her up or something? The bar remains quiet. After about 20 minutes of sitting there, Another guy walks in. He walks directly up to me and asks, " Are you Amocholes?" The ice was broken and we realized that we had been sitting there trying to ignore each other but wondering if they were part of us. A few more people showed up and it was like we had been friends forever.

We then left to meet the rest of the group at Texas Roadhouse. I think that there were 16 of us total. The Hostess was a scrawny little size 5 pouored into size 3 jeans and a 10 gallon hat. She was the antithesis of our entire group. Loud, boisterous and capable of talking to anyone, at anytime, about anything or nothing. We enjoyed a good meal and some fellowship. Then the Hostess tried to get us to to shout "Roadhouse" after she yelled, "Texas". It didn't go over very well but she gave us some desserts anyway.

After that, we adjourned back to the hotel bar and had an enjoyable evening. All in all, it was a very pleasant experience.

Some of the people in the pictures are still members of the board. Can you tell who they are?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Last picture

(I wasn't in any of these because I took the pictures)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

((((((((((((((((Don))))))))))))))) I remember that time in the bar very well :lol It was almost miraculous that we all felt so comfortable with each other (well, a few drinks didn't hurt any...). I have a lot of fond memories of that day. And I think I can name just about everyone in the pictures too... some are still members here.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I can name them all except 1. In the 2nd picture, who was the guy between Butros and Chris?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I can name them all except 1. In the 2nd picture, who was the guy between Butros and Chris?


That's Brian (Brimontz) :b The only one that I can't remember is Sarah's cousin (in the last pic with Mike (Whymusti). I can't remember his name but I remember who he was.

In the 'SSC00003.JPG' pic, I remember CrowingForRepair (Sheri, I think her name was.... don't quote me on that....), Grasshopper (can't remember his real name...) and the other guy there.... I remember him but his name escapes me :um

But I can remember everyone else in the pics :b Good memories.... :boogie :boogie :boogie

::edit:: Now I remember that guy.. that's Jon :b I had to look through my old Gathering pics to jog my memory...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a group pic that I found in my archives...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:doh I should have known Brian.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

holy cow 16 total! That's massive. I thought the recent LA one with 8 was a record but your 16 totally puts ours to shame lol. Anyway, looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i remember when that happend. man a lot of members sure do come and go


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

without reading any of this and just by guessing this is who i think is who!

It's kinda un readable, but it says Amoch, Leppard, and barnabas


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

You're wrong about 3 of them. I was the only one you got right. The 2 other ladies in the pic aren't members anymore. barnabas wasn't even there or a member of SAS at that time.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

The guy in the foreground is Don (Amocholes)


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Annie, How could you forget me! lol..you did eventually remember my name  Jon (americanguy) That was a meeting for the ages. I remember driving all the way up from Greenville, South Carolina in my new truck that I bought. What a thrill. Why wont a big gathering like that work anymore? I would love to get one together I would travel back up there. I think I had the record for traveling the furthers  I wonder what state east of the missippi has the most SA members. It might be Ohio. We have a few down here in South Carolina.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How does a SA gathering work?*



americanguy said:


> Annie, How could you forget me! lol..you did eventually remember my name  Jon (americanguy) That was a meeting for the ages. I remember driving all the way up from Greenville, South Carolina in my new truck that I bought. What a thrill. Why wont a big gathering like that work anymore? I would love to get one together I would travel back up there. I think I had the record for traveling the furthers  I wonder what state east of the missippi has the most SA members. It might be Ohio. We have a few down here in South Carolina.


(((((((((((Jon)))))))))))) It wasn't that you weren't memorable, just that I'm extremely distracted lately :squeeze You were one of the people that I talked to most in the bar before we went to the restaurant. And I do think that you hold the record for most miles traveled to any Gathering :lol

I thought about trying to get another Gathering going but I'm just not up for it emotionally. Maybe if things even out for me, I'll think about putting out the idea for another one up here. And I'd be glad that, if and when that happens that you'd be willing to come up again :squeeze

I have a lot of good memories of that day too. One of the few high points in my life in the last few years :b


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

I have this worry that if I came to a gathering that everyone would be really quiet. So to break the ice I would ramble on and on. THen everyone would look at me strangely and "You don't have SAD big mouth!' So even my own kind would not accept me...  

OK maybe not a real worry. But I come from a family of big talkers. I never have the chance to get a word in. I worry that if I get into a group of quieter people my genres and nerves will take over! :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Avilos said:


> I have this worry that if I came to a gathering that everyone would be really quiet. So to break the ice I would ramble on and on. THen everyone would look at me strangely and "You don't have SAD big mouth!' So even my own kind would not accept me...
> 
> OK maybe not a real worry. But I come from a family of big talkers. I never have the chance to get a word in. I worry that if I get into a group of quieter people my genres and nerves will take over! :lol


Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. Although, to be fair, I did worry about being a wallflower too but once we all got together, it was like a family reunion (a GOOD family reunion....).

The plus side of an SA gathering is that everyone understands what you're going through. I organized 2 gatherings here in Cleveland and as far as I knew, no one felt left out or weird. If someone didn't want to talk, that was perfectly fine but efforts were made by all to make sure that everyone was invited to be in the conversations.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, interesting! I'm amazed so many people showed up to these. How many showed at the Cleveland one, Leppardess?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Wow, interesting! I'm amazed so many people showed up to these. How many showed at the Cleveland one, Leppardess?


I think we had 16 show up.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh my! That's enormous!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

16 it was and a very fun group. Grasshopper was adorable but only had eyes for Crowing for Repair.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, it was a large group but we all had fun that day and I met a lot of really kewl people there.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

So did you call each other by these forum names, or real names?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> So did you call each other by these forum names, or real names?


I don't really remember but some people, I already knew by their real names. I think the ones that I didn't know well, went by user names at first but as the day went on, asked to be called by their real names.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: How does a SA gathering work?*



nubly said:


> i remember when that happend. man a lot of members sure do come and go


And yet obnoxious freaks like Penny stick around....:lol

I wish I could go to a gathering where there were a lot of people like at this one....I wouldnt feel so intimidated then. I would be willing to fly to one since I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> And yet obnoxious freaks like Penny stick around....:lol


You may be an obnoxious freak but you're *our* obnoxious freak!

:kiss


----------

